# Seattle area Cyclocross races



## Sneakbox (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I am wondering besides MFG and Seattle cyclocross series if there are any weekday races similar to what our road racing scene has such as seward park... I am going to be working weekends here when the public school system starts back up and wondering what other offerings do I have for my first year of cyclocross. Any and all help is appreciated!

Zach


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

there is a practice session at Marymoor on wednesday nights (i think) that the later part degenerates into an impromptu race. I think there is a seattle side training night near the zoo but don't know details. More to the point, there are no weekday races that I know of


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

MFG's doing some preseason races next month. Check out their web site for details. These are short, but lots of fun. Magnuson Park.

There's often something right on Labor Day.

My team does stuff in Woodland Park. I think a couple of other teams are too. There are always other groups with varying degrees of organization there now. All practices, though, not races.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Sneakbox said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am wondering besides MFG and Seattle cyclocross series if there are any weekday races similar to what our road racing scene has such as seward park... I am going to be working weekends here when the public school system starts back up and wondering what other offerings do I have for my first year of cyclocross. Any and all help is appreciated!
> 
> Zach


In a word, No.
You're thinking of Portland.
:lol:


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Travis said:


> there is a practice session at Marymoor on wednesday nights (i think) that the later part degenerates into an impromptu race. I think there is a seattle side training night near the zoo but don't know details. More to the point, there are no weekday races that I know of


Do these practices still go on in October? I'm gonna be staying in Bellevue or Redmond for a business trip mid-oct and will bring the cx bike instead of the roadie if there is a practice I can get in on...


----------

